
Tech stock collapse sure looks like bubble popping - DGAP
http://we-wuz-wrong---tech-stock-collapse-sure-looks-like-bubble-popping-151711386.html
======
jcr
correct url should be:

[http://finance.yahoo.com/news/we-wuz-wrong---tech-stock-
coll...](http://finance.yahoo.com/news/we-wuz-wrong---tech-stock-collapse-
sure-looks-like-bubble-popping-151711386.html)

For some reason, the above main site url redirects to their mobile version:

[https://m.yahoo.com/w/legobpengine/finance/news/we-wuz-
wrong...](https://m.yahoo.com/w/legobpengine/finance/news/we-wuz-wrong---tech-
stock-collapse-sure-looks-like-bubble-popping-151711386.html)

